# Amare Close to Playing Shape



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

> “I had my explosiveness, my ability to run, jump and play defense,” he said after going full court for about an hour. “I’m feeling great. I’ve been working on the strength and power in my legs and it’s paid off. My skills will come, but my condition is just average.”
> 
> Stoudemire admitted he still has days where there are setbacks. “That’s the frustrating part, when you have the days that aren’t so good, and you have to remind yourself to stick with it and see it through,” he said. “Today, it felt like nothing ever happened. Now I have to maintain that.”
> 
> He said he’ll be happy starting, coming off the bench or “whatever it takes to bring us a championship.”


Link 

Everytime we have a positive article, a negative one comes days later. So let's hope it really is starting to get much better for Amare. He's a great guy and I'm dying to see all his hard work pay off.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

:banana: 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah

Offseason is so slow. Almost kinda like the regular season though. I hope we have more discussions during the season.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I excited to see Amare play, but at the same time nervous as hell. What if he isn't the Amare of old? What if he's not even close to the Amare of old?

It's kind of scary to think about. These surgeries only can do so much.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> I excited to see Amare play, but at the same time nervous as hell. *What if he isn't the Amare of old?* What if he's not even close to the Amare of old?
> 
> It's kind of scary to think about. These surgeries only can do so much.



He's not going to be, so don't get your hopes up. He could be next year.
But I think over the course of the season we'll see him get back to 85-90% of what
he was. I'll take that anyday.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Amare is a player that I am looking forward to seeing back on the court. I don't think that the few games he came back in last year hurt him at all....it gave him a better idea of the work needed to get back to where he wants to be.


----------

